# Revolution and why we need one.



## Spirit Freeman (Sep 16, 2017)

We are living in a world where everything has "monetary" value. Everything. Appreciation for our world is nearly dead. Resources get wasted at alarming rates and everyone is too attached to the television, internet, video games, and work to do anything about it. Or to even do the thinking necessary to understand why these things are a problem. Police are paid to arrest and ticket us. The prison system is a huge industry. Corporations profit from us being locked up. This is a problem. It gives police more incentive to arrest us. The "Justice" system is not based on morality. It is based on profit. And what about the health care system? They profit on our sickness. Will we really continue to trust their "medical" advice knowing that they make money when we are sick or diseased? They compartmentalize our bodies and focus on parts rather than the whole. This is not effective. Once again, they profit from our sickness. The NSA and CIA spy on us and perform social experiments on us. The FDA allows poisonous chemicals to be added to our foods that cause disease. There is fluoride in our water systems. Our children are being taught values from television programs and music that are absolutely destructive to the mind and morals. Our government uses fear tactics to enforce their laws. By this I mean the only reason you don't speed is because you are afraid of jail or tickets. We are FORCED to comply. We are forcefully taxed and have no idea where this money goes. We slave away for Corporations in order to get a piece of paper. This is not freedom. This is tyranny. Every single aspect of our society is damaging to ourselves and our environment. It is time to change it. We can do it but we must stand together.


----------



## anterrabae (Sep 17, 2017)

appreciation for the self is dead. nietzche, marx, hegel, schopenhauer, danzig.. they have all covered that already.

Revolution is in the heart and it will come when everyone agrees to jump at once.. when everyone agrees to let themselves go long enough to see the truth, when there is enough suffering that everyone is sated, satisfied that they have fought tooth and nail, seduced sanitized to the death that is omnipotent; individuality.

Collectivism is the answer. That and transhumanism, repugnance. You are an it, I am an it.. a mechanichal thing

and there is no life until we have accepted the obdoletism of all our striving to become ourselves and to be more than a simple statistic.. to be what was dreamnt.... until you have succumbed to reality.

There will be no revolution. Unless you are Spain.


----------



## A New Name (Sep 17, 2017)

Maybe the Rojava revolution bears some hope. Elsewhere I'm ready for apocalypse, dystopia or revolution.


----------



## Spirit Freeman (Sep 17, 2017)

ancient debris said:


> appreciation for the self is dead. nietzche, marx, hegel, schopenhauer, danzig.. they have all covered that already.
> 
> Revolution is in the heart and it will come when everyone agrees to jump at once.. when everyone agrees to let themselves go long enough to see the truth, when there is enough suffering that everyone is sated, satisfied that they have fought tooth and nail, seduced sanitized to the death that is omnipotent; individuality.
> 
> ...



I agree to what you are saying. But I will fight for Revolution until I die. My personal Revolution had already begun and I am constantly shedding layers of mental chains. I seek to awaken the people to their own potential. I will give myself for this cause.


----------



## iONik (Sep 17, 2017)

people do this same were ''oppressed'' shit all the time society is society shit aint gonna change. whats the fuck are you gonna do live in the woods starving on cattail?


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Sep 17, 2017)

Eh, I rather think the whole "revolutionary" idea, as it is generally understood and applied, is absolutely misguided. The ideas that have been put forth since the Protestant revolution and the Enlightenment have set into motion a race to the bottom - or a mob action that reaches toward nihilism. Without arbitrary meaning, the average, plebeian human spirit withers and dies and ceases to have any reason whatsoever to care about itself or the world around it. Without the iron-clad traditionalism of Feudalism and Catholicism, humanity has writhed downward into a suicidal world of darkness. Rationality has proven to be a corrosive that cuts away romance and mystery and all of the strange and illogical hokum that makes people strive toward something. The best practiced Marxists knew this and eventually learned to structure their ideological worldview in a manner that was directly analogous to Christianity - Das Kapital instead of the bible, "the workers utopia" instead of heaven, "capitalist leeches" instead of sin. But lacking in the mystical, it ultimately failed. Revolution in all its forms strives away from the mystical and toward the rational, and the human psyche simply isn't mature enough to handle that.

There are, however, a handful of individuals who comprise an aristocratic minority who _can_ handle this, but they'll inevitably turn back toward the mystical. But instead of becoming reactionaries and neo-traditionalists, as Nietzsche edges upon, they will create their own mystical values from nothing. They will come up from nihilism. The rest of the horde will turn to their crisis cults, all of them doomed - succeed in creating your revolution and you'll lead one of these cults and have the chance to watch it die. Why bother? Then you'll have wasted yourself on a people that cannot realize or enjoy the fruits of your labor. The revolutionary fails to contend with the simple fact: Most people are comfortable with the world before them, as it is. And where they aren't, they are generally not equipped at all to overcome that world. Far better to let them do what they do best; to act as a blind and idiotic herd. And to find the tactical strength in yourself to stay afloat, on the top of this herd, among the few who are capable of moving above it.


----------



## Will Wood (Sep 17, 2017)

Whether you believe in stuff like the Protocols of the Elders of Zion, or sneaky Jesuits, there seems to be a move to create a 'Breakaway Civilization' that would leave the majority of people as 'New Palestinians'. We're all Palestinians now. Minimum wage labor are the new slaves. Political parties that used to be progressive are now totalitarian. The 'system' has nothing to offer. Under the guise of anti-racism they practice racism. Under the guise of tolerance they practice intolerance. Anyway, the rats in high places have made anything you do illegal, while they rape children and run the world drug trade. A great time to drop out of the system and re-evaluate your priorities.. Offer moral support to fellow travelers. Hang in there guys! Someone said 'the way out is to go in'.. So I practice meditation. You may not agree with my decisions, but I'm trying. And I salute your efforts too!! Salutations!!


----------



## Spirit Freeman (Sep 17, 2017)

Will Wood said:


> Whether you believe in stuff like the Protocols of the Elders of Zion, or sneaky Jesuits, there seems to be a move to create a 'Breakaway Civilization' that would leave the majority of people as 'New Palestinians'. We're all Palestinians now. Minimum wage labor are the new slaves. Political parties that used to be progressive are now totalitarian. The 'system' has nothing to offer. Under the guise of anti-racism they practice racism. Under the guise of tolerance they practice intolerance. Anyway, the rats in high places have made anything you do illegal, while they rape children and run the world drug trade. A great time to drop out of the system and re-evaluate your priorities.. Offer moral support to fellow travelers. Hang in there guys! Someone said 'the way out is to go in'.. So I practice meditation. You may not agree with my decisions, but I'm trying. And I salute your efforts too!! Salutations!!



I agree with this totally. I too meditate and study religions and spiritual traditions. I seek to help others understand their own inner Self and thus become empowered to change the world. Yes this is not new. I know. But it's time again for a revival of spiritual understanding for the masses.


----------



## Spirit Freeman (Sep 17, 2017)

Hillbilly Castro said:


> Eh, I rather think the whole "revolutionary" idea, as it is generally understood and applied, is absolutely misguided. The ideas that have been put forth since the Protestant revolution and the Enlightenment have set into motion a race to the bottom - or a mob action that reaches toward nihilism. Without arbitrary meaning, the average, plebeian human spirit withers and dies and ceases to have any reason whatsoever to care about itself or the world around it. Without the iron-clad traditionalism of Feudalism and Catholicism, humanity has writhed downward into a suicidal world of darkness. Rationality has proven to be a corrosive that cuts away romance and mystery and all of the strange and illogical hokum that makes people strive toward something. The best practiced Marxists knew this and eventually learned to structure their ideological worldview in a manner that was directly analogous to Christianity - Das Kapital instead of the bible, "the workers utopia" instead of heaven, "capitalist leeches" instead of sin. But lacking in the mystical, it ultimately failed. Revolution in all its forms strives away from the mystical and toward the rational, and the human psyche simply isn't mature enough to handle that.
> 
> There are, however, a handful of individuals who comprise an aristocratic minority who _can_ handle this, but they'll inevitably turn back toward the mystical. But instead of becoming reactionaries and neo-traditionalists, as Nietzsche edges upon, they will create their own mystical values from nothing. They will come up from nihilism. The rest of the horde will turn to their crisis cults, all of them doomed - succeed in creating your revolution and you'll lead one of these cults and have the chance to watch it die. Why bother? Then you'll have wasted yourself on a people that cannot realize or enjoy the fruits of your labor. The revolutionary fails to contend with the simple fact: Most people are comfortable with the world before them, as it is. And where they aren't, they are generally not equipped at all to overcome that world. Far better to let them do what they do best; to act as a blind and idiotic herd. And to find the tactical strength in yourself to stay afloat, on the top of this herd, among the few who are capable of moving above it.




I understand what you're saying and yes this all makes sense. Maybe it's a hopeless plot, but I love what I do. I seek to help push others into the Spiritual Fire that becomes unquenchable once it is lit. If I die then I really don't die. It's a win win. "God" is everything and death is an illusion. This life is simply a game and we are the ones who decide the rules for how we play it. I will continue striving towards pulling others out of the illusory darkness that is their own mind. Why? Because it is so Fun! Life is amazing and I want others to enjoy it as much as I do. And if the system in place prevents others from doing so then I will fight it. All in all though it is still only an illusion.


----------



## bjorkedfork (Sep 17, 2017)

And then there is Asgardia...

https://www.space.com/34386-asgardia-space-nation-accepting-citizenship-applications.html

https://asgardia.space/en/


----------



## Spirit Freeman (Sep 18, 2017)

Margaret said:


> All this stuff is freaking me out too. But I'm Afraid revolution is not gonna help. Nothing's gonna change the "monetary" value of everything. This is a 21st century's rules. Look at other countries which made a revolutions last years. Yes, maybe they achieved something they wanted to achieve. But it didn't change the whole world and it couldn't to.



We can do anything we set our minds to Margaret. The Revolution isn't political in nature. It starts with self and then extends outward. It is a mental Revolution. Perfect yourself and then help others. We must remain optimistic! Once the minds of the people are free then we will see peace! The Revolution is always here!


----------



## paiche (Sep 18, 2017)

You are right. First we need to believe we are worthy to live in a better world. We need to realize that there is another way. Then we need to envision it and then create it. There is still too much confusion for many people but there are a lot of people waking up, questioning everything and making real lifestyle changes. I know that one day humanity will live without money, without borders and without hierarchy. I'm sure of it, I've felt that way ever since I can remember. It may take a long time but it's starting to get into people's consciousness, you can see signs of it everywhere and its something that all the crazed power mongers at the top are aware of, why else would they be playing the game so hard? I can see clearly how scared they are, that's why they work so hard to confuse us and to pin us against one another. We'll figure it out. We just have to start now by talking to our neighbors, growing and storing food together and learning skills. The revolution has already begun, its a slow and quiet start but Its inevitable.


----------



## xvxlex (Sep 23, 2017)

I wish more people were aware of this. It freaks me out that even fellow working class individuals don't realize that they are being given only the illusion of choice.


----------



## Spirit Freeman (Sep 23, 2017)

xvxlex said:


> I wish more people were aware of this. It freaks me out that even fellow working class individuals don't realize that they are being given only the illusion of choice.


Abracadabra! If you truly wish it then create it! It is up to the ones that know to inform the others and to always have Faith! The Revolution is always here!


----------



## xvxlex (Sep 23, 2017)

Spirit Freeman said:


> Abracadabra! If you truly wish it then create it! It is up to the ones that know to inform the others and to always have Faith! The Revolution is always here!


Every single day!


----------



## creature (Sep 23, 2017)

we don't need a fucking revolution.

we need to learn how to run the fuck away...


----------



## Will Wood (Sep 26, 2017)

We are actually under military occupation operating under rules of Usufruct..


----------



## thewildkindness (Sep 27, 2017)

if a socialist revolution is to succeed in the US, leftists will need to make a lot of jargon and rhetoric more digestible. people who may be interested or who may connect with the message are getting lost in translation. 

we need to distance ourselves from the hammer and sickle, DPRK sympathies, etc and "re-brand" if you will, or reinterpret socialism/communism and think how it would function in the US. i'm not advocating compromise or watering down principles, but there is no victory in obscurity.

less twitter rants. more pamphlets, community service. acts of solidarity with comrades around the globe. we need to be righteous with our rage, but not out of control with it. black panthers style. (POC will spearhead the revolution here in the states, if it is to be successful) disciplined with a solid set of achievable goals/demands. (unlike Occupy which buckled under its own aimless weight)

there is so much insular chatter amoungst us radicals, it doesn't help get recruits or educate potential comrades. we need outreach and education

with how politicized every angle of life is becoming lately, there is ample opportunity for us


----------



## creature (Sep 29, 2017)

the scary thing is in how deep the problem actually is..

but..


maybe i am just lazy or scared or weak..

sanders should be the fucking president, right now..


& dig, if the US ever has a revolution or another civil war?

it will be the end of it..
which may be fine, so long as the fucking rednecks can eat the same shit they dish..

but when the US goes, get ready for the feeding frenzy that defines some shit that is going to be horrendously ugly, not just then, but the future, far far far fucking ahead...


----------



## Drengor (Sep 30, 2017)

These are the times I'm especially thankful for being a Canadian - I've always got a forest to run back to!

Sanders won the popular vote in the primary by a landslide, and even with crooked Hillary on the podium the dems still won the popular vote. Imagine the landslide had Bernie not been booted out by the banks.

Thank your powers that he's still fighting tooth and nail for universals healthcare, and everything else he's got in the works. Maybe he'll get through to the white house in 2020!


----------



## Will Wood (Oct 1, 2017)

I don't trust Sanders. He was totally ok with living in a Kabutz that was on land stolen from indigenous Palestinians who had been killed or driven from their land..


----------



## Drengor (Oct 1, 2017)

If you're willing to read more of history you'll realize that just about every inch of this planet has been wrenched from some older civilizations dead hands. Is it right? Probably not, but what are the inhabitants of a bloodsoaked planet supposed to do other than make the best of it?

I'd be pretty shocked if Sanders was in favour of the butchering of Palestinians, and it does everyone a disservice to suggest he is by volunteering for a few months abroad in a brand new socialist commune. If it's an issue you hold dear, might I recommend a mission to Palestine?


----------



## paiche (Oct 1, 2017)

Fucking people are frustrating. I don't know. Maybe we need some tactical ninjas to take down all the cell towers, the satellite receivers, the broadcasting system's technical doo dads and give people some peace and quiet from all the media noise. That's my little fantasy anyway. Also give people some rest from the whip at their back day in and day out. Only then can people really even have the time to reflect and move towards any real revolution of thought. Too many distractions, too many confusions and not enough time to get clarity for most people living the norm in a first world country.


----------



## Will Wood (Oct 2, 2017)

Drengor said:


> If you're willing to read more of history you'll realize that just about every inch of this planet has been wrenched from some older civilizations dead hands. Is it right? Probably not, but what are the inhabitants of a bloodsoaked planet supposed to do other than make the best of it?
> 
> I'd be pretty shocked if Sanders was in favour of the butchering of Palestinians, and it does everyone a disservice to suggest he is by volunteering for a few months abroad in a brand new socialist commune. If it's an issue you hold dear, might I recommend a mission to Palestine?


Sorry I'm no fan of B. Sanders. I think the guy is a fake progressive. But someone I really do respect is Chris Hedges. C. Hedges said about B. Sanders, "He's an AIPAC windup doll, like the rest of them." If your curious to hear C. Hedges, try keywording: Chris hedges Bernie Sanders mintpressnews.. ..


----------



## Drengor (Oct 2, 2017)

Read up on Hedges some, and specifically about Bernie. Thanks for the new perspective!


----------



## Soulutions (Dec 9, 2017)

It is my belief that what we need instead of a revolution (normally violent, witch hunting and destruction) is an evolution ( peaceful progress, healing world view, sympathy and empathy, and MORALS). in times of chaos followers are going to seek out a leader, and Psychopaths love to lead other people. We might end up going straight from oiligarchy to dictatorship. Or socialism, which always leads to poverty, famine, and genocide invariably. Because that ideology is very popular for some reason, in the US


----------



## Ajax (Dec 21, 2017)

I agree completely with this post. 2017 had been a hell of a year. Nazis marching in the streets beating people, hurricanes, forest fires, Fascist president, etc. Our world is literally falling apart.


----------



## All Who Wander (Jan 16, 2018)

Pft... There has always been an aristocracy, always will be. In every attempt, in every political/ideological/spiritual revolution there ever was or ever will be, somebody skirts the rules and claws to the top.

Humans seek power and status instinctively and will corrupt any system aimed at suppressing that urge.

Orwell nailed it in 1984, how does one man show power over another? By making him suffer. Want to know the future? Imagine a military boot stamping on a human face forever. 

Luckily it won't be going on much longer, nasa mathematicians already figured out complete collapse of all western civilizations (and thus all economic systems) is all but unavoidable and isn't too far away.

Robert E. Howard had some great thoughts on that... 


Barbarism is the natural state of mankind. Civilization is unnatural. It is a whim of circumstance. And barbarism must always ultimately triumph.
When a nation forgets her skill in war, when her religion becomes a mockery, when the whole nation becomes a nation of money-grabbers, then the wild tribes, the barbarians drive in... Who will our invaders be? From whence will they come?


----------

